# Seven Dwarves



## Thráin II (Jan 7, 2005)

Just one thing that ocurred to me... there were seven dwarves in Snow White and seven dwarves that had magical rings in Tolkien's work.




Any relation do you think?

I'm just so bored...


----------



## Morgul Agent (Jan 10, 2005)

Hahah, good observation. 

Maybe Snow White was Sauron in disguise, with his seven rings.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 11, 2005)

There's a comedy skit in this somewhere. . .


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 31, 2005)

Oh wow...this is profound.


----------

